# Drag Mini Platinum & Drag Mini. Sooo nice!⠀



## VOOPOO (21/3/19)

Drag Mini Platinum & Drag Mini. So nice!⠀

Brand new Craftsmanship, Non-fading & Scratch-proof shell for the Drag Mini Platinum. ⠀
Any thoughts?⠀

More info: http://www.voopoo.com/drag-mini-platinum
The giveaway is running on, don't miss out.⠀


----------

